# Can people please pay their respects and say a prayer



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I have just read a very sad post and would like to say how deeply sorry i am to Caitlan's parents, words cannot express how deeply deeply sorry i am.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91994.0

I feel so sad and want people to say a prayer for Caitlan and her mummy and daddy.

Mel
x​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I have just left a message on the original thread, but wanted to post here too.

Both mine and my husbands thoughts are with you both and your family. There really are no adequate words  
It's so heartbreaking and so very unfair.

I'm sure little Caitlan is resting peacefully in the loving care of many angels and is always watching over you both. 
You are all very much in our thoughts xx

All my love, Angie xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sending you  and thoughts

Vicki x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have posted elsewhere too - My thoughts are with you.  So desperately sad


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

I have posted on the other thread too.

  Mand my thoughts are with you and your family.  

Sleep tight little Caitlan Emily  

Linda xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone
for taking the time to post on Manda's thread


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

